# Marcel - Any Info On This Brand?



## Retronaut

Hi all,

First foray into the vintage section for me.

I've just bought a (60's?) vintage Marcel diver from eBay.

Don't get much Googling them - anyone got any info on Marcel?

I'll add one of the sellers pics of the watch I'm getting later - now the wait for slow post from the USA begins!

:cheers:

Rich.


----------



## Mikrolisk

It could(!) be from the Marcel Watch Corp. from SECAUCUS, NJ.

Andreas


----------



## Retronaut

Mikrolisk said:


> It could(!) be from the Marcel Watch Corp. from SECAUCUS, NJ.
> 
> Andreas


Sorry should have added that it says Swiss made on the dial!


----------



## sam.

I've got a Swiss vintage Marcel dress watch,as i've just taken the back off,i can tell you the movement inside mine is made by Marcel themselves:

Marcel watch corporation,its the same name as Andreas came up with.

Try a search on that name,

i'll look forward to the picks,

Sam.


----------



## sam.

As the company is based in America The movements may have been imported from Switzerland made for the Marcel Watch Corp.


----------



## bjohnson

I have a Marcel dress watch with a Poljot 2614.2h manual wind movement in it.

I don't think Marcel ever made their own movements.


----------



## sam.

bjohnson said:


> I have a Marcel dress watch with a Poljot 2614.2h manual wind movement in it.
> 
> I don't think Marcel ever made their own movements.


Agreed,it doesn't look that way,it looks like they sourced their movements not just from Switzerland,judging by yours.

Does yours have the Marcel watch corp stamped on the plate aswell?


----------



## bjohnson

sam. said:


> bjohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Marcel dress watch with a Poljot 2614.2h manual wind movement in it.
> 
> I don't think Marcel ever made their own movements.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed,it doesn't look that way,it looks like they sourced their movements not just from Switzerland,judging by yours.
> 
> Does yours have the Marcel watch corp stamped on the plate aswell?
Click to expand...

I don't usually record that type of info and I don't have a photo of it's movement.


----------



## sam.

bjohnson said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bjohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Marcel dress watch with a Poljot 2614.2h manual wind movement in it.
> 
> I don't think Marcel ever made their own movements.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed,it doesn't look that way,it looks like they sourced their movements not just from Switzerland,judging by yours.
> 
> Does yours have the Marcel watch corp stamped on the plate aswell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't usually record that type of info and I don't have a photo of it's movement.
Click to expand...

No probs,i think we have all got to the bottom of it now anyway. :rltb:


----------



## Retronaut

Here's a pic (straight from the eBay auction)


----------



## sam.

That's a nice looking watch,and looks to be in good condition,

that should clean up very nicely once all that surface muck is off. :thumbsup:


----------



## andyclient

Has it got a hexagonal back on it with a little scuba diver on it ?

If so i had a watch very similar . I think mine was a mortima ? I believe there were a few different makers around at that time using the same case

cheers

Andy


----------



## Retronaut

andyclient said:


> Has it got a hexagonal back on it with a little scuba diver on it ?
> 
> If so i had a watch very similar . I think mine was a mortima ? I believe there were a few different makers around at that time using the same case
> 
> cheers
> 
> Andy


Yes apparently so:










Sellers full pic set is here: http://imagehost.ven...gs=IMG_7622....27.JPG,IMG_7628.JPG,IMG_7629.JPG,IMG_7630.JPG

I'm really looking forward to getting it cleaned up and the crystal brasso'd (hopefully).

The only fault listed is that the crown can't be pulled out to set the watch - with any luck this won't be too difficult to sort.

Next question will be what strap to put it on of course..... :to_become_senile:


----------



## andyclient

Retronaut said:


> andyclient said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has it got a hexagonal back on it with a little scuba diver on it ?
> 
> If so i had a watch very similar . I think mine was a mortima ? I believe there were a few different makers around at that time using the same case
> 
> cheers
> 
> Andy
> 
> 
> 
> Yes apparently so:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sellers full pic set is here: http://imagehost.ven...gs=IMG_7622....27.JPG,IMG_7628.JPG,IMG_7629.JPG,IMG_7630.JPG
> 
> I'm really looking forward to getting it cleaned up and the crystal brasso'd (hopefully).
> 
> The only fault listed is that the crown can't be pulled out to set the watch - with any luck this won't be too difficult to sort.
> 
> Next question will be what strap to put it on of course..... :to_become_senile:
Click to expand...

Just had a look through pics of some of my old watches and it was a Sicura that i had with the same case.

I think yours is going to come up really well with a bit of polywatch and some elbow grease.

Look forward to your pics

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Retronaut

Retronaut said:


> Sellers full pic set is here: http://imagehost.ven...gs=IMG_7622....27.JPG,IMG_7628.JPG,IMG_7629.JPG,IMG_7630.JPG


My watch has arrived and the photos make it look worse than it is! :thumbsup:

I'll try and get some pics up soon.

It runs for 24hrs+ when wound but the crown pulls straight out rather than engaging hand/date set mode.

Anyone know where I can get a case back opener for this style (or what else might do the job??)

:cheers:

Rich.


----------



## sparrow

Retronaut said:


> Here's a pic (straight from the eBay auction)


mega wrist cheese :bad:


----------



## Retronaut

sparrow said:


> mega wrist cheese :bad:


That's nothing - you should see round the back of the lugs.....

Serious cleaning required before wearing!


----------



## sparrow

Retronaut said:


> sparrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> mega wrist cheese :bad:
> 
> 
> 
> That's nothing - you should see round the back of the lugs.....
> 
> Serious cleaning required before wearing!
Click to expand...

 :fear:


----------



## Retronaut

I'm going to kick start this thread and apologise for the complete lack of progress on this!

This one totally slipped my mind and had rather become part of the furniture even though I'd purposely left it sitting in front of my computer monitor so it wouldn't get forgotten! :lookaround:

Just had a bit of a tinker - hope to get it cleaned up soon (will do before / after pics if I remember).

The watch was sold saying the crown/stem pulled straight out and couldn't be used to set the time - when the watch arrived this was certainly true.

I'd taken the back off a while ago and had left it face down with the back lying in place (it's a push on) so when I picked it up tonight I pushed the back on again, wound the watch then set it without thinking.

I can only conclude the movement was not lined up correctly in the case and removing / replacing the back did the trick! :thumbsup:

This is a lovely little watch and I can't wait to get it cleaned (it's cheese-tastic) and get the crystal Brasso'd up.

The strap is in good condition but tapers from 19mm at the lugs down to 16mm at the buckle - I'm thinking something 19/20mm straight will set the watch off nicely.

:cheers:

Rich.


----------

